# Ideas for a Daemon Prince.



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Good Afternoon all. 

So I have been toying with ideas for a Daemon Prince to lead my Iron Warriors, and wanting something of a center peace, I want to do something a little unusual. 
But I have found a lot of conversions for IW Deamon Princes online to appear a bit to ‘Orky’ for my tastes.. and want something a bit more ‘Gothic’. 
So Iam thinking about having a normal DP model, siting on something that provides its ‘Wings’. In a very ‘Slann’ kind of way. 

SO I am thinking of starting with the DP model itself and the Magewrath Throne.. 
I will need to ‘deface’ the Throne a bit, add a few more Chaos parts.. And the convert the creatures on the side into a Spell and Combat Familiar… and then work out a non-stupid way to make it look like its floating, (Or bending reality as it moves) 

So does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> So does anyone have any thoughts?


Well first off, are you thinking a particular god for the Daemon prince or just a generic one?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Well first off, are you thinking a particular god for the Daemon prince or just a generic one?


Well going to be quite Generic.. It will be an Iron Warriors Prince, So if I could he would be Unaligned, but as the rules call for it it will be Tzeentch most likely. (Though maybe Khorne)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I would vote taking the Throne of Judgement from Inq K. and going more techno since it is a IW DP. Think DP meets the Borg.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey @Uveron I've been enjoying your Iron Warriors progress. It's close to my heart, unfortunately I just don't have time for hobbies right now. 

Here's how I handled it. My solution (obviously) falls towards the Orky end of the spectrum. I had the old metal Daemon Prince model and I hadn't seen a DP online bearing a massive servo-arm which was well executed. So I took a shot. And again obviously, he isn't flying. 










More photos and work-in-progress pics here. 

I think among the more compelling and original ways you could approach this would be going the 'mechatendril' route. 

I'm envisioning something like a massive daemonic Warpsmith carried aloft by repulsors and pulled along by semi-living robotic arms. Like something between Doctor Octopus and the hunter-killers from the Matrix trilogy, where the tendrils are the only thing to really touch the ground until he gets stuck in combat and starts tearing people limb from limb.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

scscofield said:


> I would vote taking the Throne of Judgement from Inq K. and going more techno since it is a IW DP. Think DP meets the Borg.


I did think about this... I thought of just having a Power-Armoured Marine rideing the Throne (a 'Counts as DP). But Its alot of resin to kit-bash, and the DP model is nice.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> I'm envisioning something like a massive daemonic Warpsmith carried aloft by repulsors and pulled along by semi-living robotic arms. Like something between Doctor Octopus and the hunter-killers from the Matrix trilogy, where the tendrils are the only thing to really touch the ground until he gets stuck in combat and starts tearing people limb from limb.


Now that is a kick-ass Idea.. have to think on how to convert that one. I do still like the idea of a Big daemon on a throne. But that sounds Good...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you considered converting an obliterator into a daemon prince? would have a more armoured appearance that would fit the iron warriors style. could give it some kind of mechanical wings or a kind of powerful jet pack.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> Have you considered converting an obliterator into a daemon prince? would have a more armoured appearance that would fit the iron warriors style. could give it some kind of mechanical wings or a kind of powerful jet pack.


I have thought about it. 

My last Deamon Prince was converted up a bit, I play to take that style up to 11, (and use a mask to give him a helmet of a type. (See bellow for my 'Blue' DP)









The problem with wings and jetpacks, is finding one on the right scale... 


I was thinking about a conversion that looks like this one (I found via a quick bit of googleing)








< http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?33611-Bloodtide-khorne-daemons


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Uveron said:


> I was thinking about a conversion that looks like this one (I found via a quick bit of googleing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look very cool


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> That does look very cool


Yep, but so its using that as inspiration and making it look more... 

Iron Warriors like..


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So to my idea, I think I'd use pieces from maulerfiends like the lasher tendrils and the tentacle/spinal column things from the cronos parasite engine. And use those as the mechatendril tentacles.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> So to my idea, I think I'd use pieces from maulerfiends like the lasher tendrils and the tentacle/spinal column things from the cronos parasite engine. And use those as the mechatendril tentacles.


That sounds like a good range for some nasty Blanchitsu tentacle monster. Add some Spawn bits maybe, and perhaps some

The first thing that comes to mind for me is a Defiler mask on the head--or even, if you wanna go fully techy, an unmasked Defiler head as the head.

You considered basing it on a Helbrute? (probably not, just a thought)

Hmmm, where to get some big vectored thrusters for jump pack wings?

This has been: random shotgunned ideas with Mossy. Tune in next week, when we try to figure out how to chaosify Sororitas!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> ...The first thing that comes to mind for me is a Defiler mask on the head--or even, if you wanna go fully techy, an unmasked Defiler head as the head.
> 
> You considered basing it on a Helbrute? (probably not, just a thought)
> 
> Hmmm, where to get some big vectored thrusters for jump pack wings?...


I like the defiler head/mask idea.

I had not considered basing it on a Helbrute but one of my inspirations for this daemon Prince was actually an Iron Warriors Helbrute conversion I'm planning. I have several of the Dark Vengeance Helbrutes, and I was planning on giving one of these the unused lasher tendrils from a forge fiend and making a _Warpsmith Helbrute_. Though I hadn't figured out all the other details. 

Back to the daemon Prince, I was thinking it would be better to intentionally avoid the wings or thrusters. I would actually create the model hovering off the ground. I was thinking either flying base like the cronos engine, or more likely, build an armature connecting the model to the base. I would then cover the armature with some of the grasping tentacles. Other arms would be reaching out or grabbing parts of the scenic base to pull the model forward - think how an octopus moves in the water: some swimming, some grabbing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What if your palanquin was the bottom half of a defiler or soul grinder with the throne mounted on top? Defiler kit gives you a few good mask options as well as spare armour plating to throw on wherever, soul grinder gives you a massive alternative sword for your daemon prince to be carrying. 

Personally I'd use the defiler option, build the palanquin with four legs and mount a throne atop it. That throne above would look awesome on giant metal legs.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I did and do plan on using the defiler masks, I have a collection of them and they fit the DP kit almost perfectly. 

I like the idea of a palanquin on defiler legs, Though the competitive side of me want the guy to be able to 'fly'... WHich is the problem with this whole conversion plan. All the fantastic idears I have... Do not result in a flying DP


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Uveron said:


> ...I like the idea of a palanquin on defiler legs, Though the competitive side of me want the guy to be able to 'fly'... WHich is the problem with this whole conversion plan. All the fantastic idears I have... Do not result in a flying DP


Can you clarify this? 

Why couldn't the "defiler throne" count as flying? Or the mechatendril monstrosity? Or the sorcerous throne? 

Do they seem too tied to the ground or is it more modeling disadvantage? Having a throne on legs would make a conspicuously tall target?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Uveron said:


> I did and do plan on using the defiler masks, I have a collection of them and they fit the DP kit almost perfectly.
> 
> I like the idea of a palanquin on defiler legs, Though the competitive side of me want the guy to be able to 'fly'... WHich is the problem with this whole conversion plan. All the fantastic idears I have... Do not result in a flying DP


I modeled tyranid warriors with spring step legs back when they had the option to take the leaping upgrade. When that vanished, they became shrikes. 

As long as it is apparent what the model represents, there shouldn't be any discrepancy.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Do they seem too tied to the ground or is it more modeling disadvantage? Having a throne on legs would make a conspicuously tall target?


It is that they do seem too tied to the ground... And when I say fly I do not mean just act as a Jump-pack type unit, but that of a Flyer. (I could make the jump-pack argument work with the palanquin, but something that may never land... not so much). 

But that's why I am having a hard time in developing a 'non-stupid way to make it look like its floating'


----------



## Snoopdeville3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man White Dwarf came out with a realllllly sweet daemon prince conversion like 10 years ago or some. When I get home from work, I check if I still have the magazine and up load the photo. It was part of a painting/conversion guide.


----------

